# VPNs and security



## jessymojo (Apr 14, 2014)

what are some common techniques used to try and threaten a VPNs security. I am creating a VPN and wanting to know so I can secure it?


----------



## SpywareDr (Jun 15, 2013)

The only catch to using VPN is that you have to trust your VPN provider. As the man in the middle, the provider knows who you are and where you are. An unscrupulous VPN provider could easily snoop your decrypted data. So it's important to use only reputable companies.

The various free VPN providers are fine for lightweight, anonymous surfing. But for sensitive communications, where a security breach could have serious repercussions, it's best to use an established commercial VPN provider with a good reputation.


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

jessymojo your question is too generic. There are different types of vpns with different strategies. Might want to tell us what type you are trying to "create"


----------



## jessymojo (Apr 14, 2014)

ok lets say windows remote desktop and Open VPN. What common techniques can threaten my security of I use one of these?


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

OpenVPN is a filtering service that allows you to browse the internet anonymously.
RDP is a client host to server host connection.

RDP is vulnerable to man in the middle attack unless enabling transport layer security [SSL or TLS]

So what are you trying to accomplish with a vpn?


----------

